

Suggest HN: Standard file locations for website info - fnid

It would be nice, for automation, to standardize information locations.<p>For example, the standard logo for a company could always be at http://website.com/images/logo.png  Perhaps there could be multiple sizes of logos that are standard as well.<p>You could also have contact information always at /contact or /contactus<p>I'm not so concerned about the actual urls as I am the desire to start a convention like this that we can all use moving forward.  How many times have we pasted a link to our logo or uploaded our logo?  Or a company asked for it for an article or testimonial, etc...<p>If we could just specify a base url to grab the information, from any service we choose pretty much, then life would be a lot easier for us all.
======
mooism2
Standard locations are horrible things, imo.

Better would be another <link rel> type. The "contact us" one might even
already exist.

